# problemi dopo nuova immagine kernel

## darkmanPPT

Premetto una cosa: non sono un grande smanettatore. ho cercato info quà e là x il mio problema ma niente...   :Sad: 

ho installato la gentoo su un portatile Acer Inspire 1652WLMI. tutto ok. (ho usato genkernel)  :Very Happy: 

un giorno ho deciso di aggiungere nuove funzioni al kernel (per esempio quelle per abilitare la scheda video e il wireless e il controllo batteria)

ho copiato le immagini di /boot e le ho rinominate e dentro lilo.cof ho creato una nuova entry che puntasse al kernel "vecchio".

faccio genkernel --menuconfig all

e mi crea una nuova immagine in /boot. metto a posto lilo e faccio ripartire la macchina.

Da allora continuo ad avere problemi. i "nuovi" kernel non vanno MAI (un sacco di errori che riguardano i moduli di alsa che nn trova, chissà perchè... e non parte X), il vecchio "funziona", ma ci sono un sacco di warning quando carica. oltre a moduli di alsa (snd_XXXX) ultimamente mi ha dato errori su "b44", "rtc", "rsrc" "iee800". Non so cosa siano e non so nemmeno dove trovarli (difatti, come dice il kernel, non esistono....).

è come se i nuovi kernel che ricompilo interagissero con il vecchio. se compilo uno nuovo disabilitando l'audio si disabilita anche sul vecchio e così tutto il resto.

alla fine riesco ancora a entrare con il vecchio kernel, ma, per esempio, adesso non funziona più la rete. dhcpcd non funzia! inoltre non esiste nemmeno più il comando net-conf (che ho utilizzato per configurarla). ifconf mi dice che esiste solo lo. boh...

1) come è possibile che i nuovi kernel interagiscano con il vecchio?? nn dovrebbero essere indipendenti?

2) io sul vecchio kernel non ho assolutamente toccato nulla. come è possibile che non esista più un comando???

3) qualcuno può darmi consigli? come faccio a creare un kernel che non mi danneggi il vecchio?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ciao e benvenuto!

intanto dovresti chiarire un paio di cose: wireless scheda video e alsa sono compilate con il kernel o sono installate tramite portage? se il tuo caso è il secondo ricordati che ad ogni cambio di kernel le devi ricompilare con portage, infatti i moduli vengono installati per il kernel che stai utilizzando e non per tutti. ovvero li trovi sotto la dir /lib/modules/kernel-vers/etc

logicamente se cambi kernel i moduli non vengono più trovati. un'altra possibile soluzione, che però non ho mai provato e su cui quindi non ho assolutamente esperienza è lo share dei moduli tra più kernel. devi abilitare nel kernel questa opzione "Loadable module support  ---> Module versioning support (EXPERIMENTAL)" stando all'help:  *Quote:*   

> Usually, you have to use modules compiled with your kernel.             │
> 
>   │ Saying Y here makes it sometimes possible to use modules                │
> 
>   │ compiled for different kernels, by adding enough information            │
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

Grazie!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . felice di essere una new entry nel forum di gentoo!

io i moduli li compilo assieme al kernel. avevo provato a settare con M (modulo) i driver ALSA, ma vedevo che mi dava errori (probabilmente quello che tu hai detto... dovevo compilarli!!!   :Wink:  )

io non so cosa sia stato settato sul "vecchio kernel", perchè è quello dell'installazione (a suo tempo feci soltatnto "genkernel all").

Non mi è però chiaro una cosa: perchè ogni qual volta io creo un kernel nuovo, il kernel vecchio fa casini e nn riesce a fare il load di moduli??

cioè... la vecchia immagine del kernel non la tocco minimamente! nemmeno in lontananza! eppure mi va in casino lo stesso.......

cioè, l'es che ti ho fatto è eloquente: creo un nuovo kernel e pongo alsa come M (modulo). configuro lilo. riavvio la macchina e faccio ripartire il kernel VECCHIO..... alsa non funziona più... cioè... io non dico che alsa non funzi nel kernel nuovo (ovvio, come dici tu), ma non funziona più in quello vecchio.

nell'ultimo kernel che ho compilato c'è anche l'opzione da te descritta abilitata (e compilata).... cmq non funziona.....   :Sad:   :Sad:   vabbè, cmq è il male peggiore!

io per compilare uso

"genkernel --menuconfig all" (è corretto??)  :Question:   :Question: 

ps: per "compilate con portage" intendi fare: "emerge alsa"?? questo??

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> cioè... la vecchia immagine del kernel non la tocco minimamente! nemmeno in lontananza! eppure mi va in casino lo stesso.......

 

Nota che, se stai compilando la stessa versione del kernel, i moduli nuovi andranno nella stessa directory dei vecchi (/lib/modules/<kernel-version>) sovrascrivendo i precedenti.

Per modificare questo c'é un opzione in make config che ti permette di aggiungere qualcosa alla versione del kernel.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Exclamation:  Grazie!!   :Very Happy: 

ho capito allora perchè mi fà sto casino!!! ok! difatti io compilo sempre la stessa versione....

Allora adesso ti chiedo... quindi se io prendo il vecchio config (quello dal CD live) in teoria riuscirei a sistemare tutto come era prima... o no??

però ora mi sorge un dubbio. come è possibile che sia sparita la rete?? cioè.... io nn ho toccato nulla là..... eppure....

dunque, riassumendo... io ogni qual volta volessi ricompilare un kernel (stessa versione) dovrei anche creare una nuova directory ove porre i moduli? e ogni qual volta elimino una immagine del kernel dovrò eliminare anche la directory?

se è così mi hai risolto un milione di dubbi che avevo. in caso contrario mi sei stato veramente utile lo stesso.....

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ... ed ora vado a compilare con le impostazioni iniziali....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ... speriam bene....

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad:  atch! non mi toccherà mica reinstallare tutto.. vero??

come faccio ad avere di nuovo le configurazioni iniziali del kernel?? (nota: non ho salvato il .config, atch!)

non dovrò mica rifare la procedura di installazione.. vero?

(ricordo che non funziona nemmeno + la rete)....

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ho capito allora perchè mi fà sto casino!!! ok! difatti io compilo sempre la stessa versione....
> 
> Allora adesso ti chiedo... quindi se io prendo il vecchio config (quello dal CD live) in teoria riuscirei a sistemare tutto come era prima... o no??

 

Se prima funzionava con quel config direi di si...

```
io ogni qual volta volessi ricompilare un kernel (stessa versione) dovrei anche creare una nuova directory ove porre i moduli? e ogni qual volta elimino una immagine del kernel dovrò eliminare anche la directory?
```

Tu non crei nulla, lo fa direttamente il make install. Tu, al limite, devi valorizzare correttamente l'EXTRAVERSION (c'é un opzione nel make menuconfig...)

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> come faccio ad avere di nuovo le configurazioni iniziali del kernel?? (nota: non ho salvato il .config, atch!)

 

Dato che la conf cui ti riferisci é quella del LiveCd fai il boot con quello, monti una partizione e fai:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /dove/tu/vuoi
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Wink:  grazie grazie!!

quante cose che si imparano qui! ...uhm... mi sa che dovevo iscrivermi prima...

ottiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimo!

adesso farò subito! e poi vi dirò!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Very Happy:  questo forum è fantastico!

diciamo che:

ho ricompilato il kernel kn vecchie impostazioni. ovvimente mi da errori su alsa e kde.

immagino dipenda perchè, come mi hai detto tu, non sono stati compilati per il tal kernel. quindi ora li sto ricompilando.

spero di aver azzeccato.

il "vecchio kernel" ha smesso di funzionare. non è cambiato nulla. il "nuovo" (che in realtà ha le impostazioni vecchie) ha la rete che funziona. dhcp va. kde non parte, ma penso di aver capito, allora, il perchè. ora sta ricompilando alsa, kde e xorg.

sia mai che c'ho azzeccato.

unico neo: ci mette 30 anni a caricare... come mai??

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  sigh... il mio grande entisiasmo si è già spento...

1) ho caricato con stò nuovo kernel.

2) un sacco di errori su ALSA (dice che non trova i driver)

3) vabbè, arrivo al login e mi loggo (testo, non ho abilitato xdm al runlevel di default)

4) emergo tutto ciò che mi potrebbe servire alsa, xorg, x11, etc etc...

X non vuol sentir ragione di partire   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

dice che non esistono i driver... ????? ehhhhhhh???? non so perchè ma non parte..... non si riesce nemmeno a configurare.... mah....

----------

## Onip

cambiando kernel vanno anche ricompilati i vari moduli esterni che usi. Ad esempio quelli proprietari delle schede video (Ati e Nvidia) vanno riemersi ogni volta, così come gli alsa-driver, se si usa questo pacchetto e non quelli presenti nei sorgenti del kernel.

Prima di emergerli controlla che il link /usr/src/linux punti alla dir dei sorgenti che stai adoperando

Byez

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Confused:  si, ma il kernel non è nuovo...

cioè, è sempre lo stesso ma ricompilato!

----------

## Onip

io riemergerei, poi tu fai come credi   :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Confused:  cioè, consigli di riemergere il kernel? lo riscarico?

ma io non ho la connessione ad internet. il problema è proprio questo!

cmq ci proverò...............

----------

## Onip

non il kernel, ma i vari moduli esterni. Ad esempio io ogni volta che ricompilo il kernel devo ridare

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

perchè tutto funzioni correttamente

Byez

----------

## Luca89

 *Onip wrote:*   

> non il kernel, ma i vari moduli esterni. Ad esempio io ogni volta che ricompilo il kernel devo ridare
> 
> ```
> # emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
> ```
> ...

 

Basta solo nvidia-kernel, il modulo appartiene a quel pacchetto come dice il nome stesso. Comunque consiglio a darkmanPPT di dare un'occhiata a sys-kernel/module-rebuild oppure se hai le app-portage/portage-utils installate:

```
qfile -C /lib/modules/|awk '{print $1}'|xargs emerge -pv1
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:  innanzitutto volevo rigraziarvi per i vostri suggerimenti ed aiuti.

grazie soprattutto a chi mi ha fatto conoscere l'"extraversion". in effetti non lo sapevo!

... insomma... alla fine non mi sta funzionando molto (ho fatto davvvvero un gran casino nel mio pc)

però devo dire che questo forum mi ha insegnato molto.

non sapevo nemmeno che dovessi ricompilare i moduli.

grazie grazie & grazie ancora.

.... adesso speriam di mettere tutto a posto.

il fatto è che prima devo riuscire a compilare un kernel che vada BENE. poi grazie alla potenza del tag extraversion cercherò di aggiungere mano a mano le cose necessarie.

grazie ancora....

vi dirò come, e se, sarò riuscito!   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> .... adesso speriam di mettere tutto a posto.

 

Coraggio, con un pó di pazienza tutto dovrebbe sistemarsi  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

alleluja!! ho capito che problema c'era!

io ero riuscito, come vi avevo detto, a compilare un nuovo kernel usando "extraversion". ottimo. caricava tutto, anche la rete.

però non andava la scheda video.

ora ho capito perchè!

sono diventato scemo, finchè ad un certo punto ho voluto guardare il file /etc/make.conf

era settata una scheda video "radeon". io ho una mobility radeon x300 128Mb. non poteva essere quella giusta (ho pensato che si riferisse al driver linux, mentre a me servirebbe un driver proprietario).

ho commentato tale riga e ....   :Razz:   :Razz:  ualà! magicamente startx ha iniziato da andare.

..... tutto  è bene ciò che finisce bene....

però... che gran casino!   :Wink: 

non ho provato a far partire kde, ma se parte X... non dovrebbero esserci problemi.

ufff ufff il problema è stato risolto!

grazie immenso a tutti voi che mi avete dato delle "dritte" fondamentali.

mi metterò anche io, se possibile, a dare qualche dritta quà e là.

ciao a tutti e grazie ancora!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

spetta... ci sarebbe un'ultima cosetta.

è normale che

1) lilo ci metta un casino di tempo per caricare l'immagine del kernel (lo ha sempre fatto da quanto ho installato questa gentoo)

2) che prima di caricare veramente la gentoo (cioè prima che appaia la scritta gentoo), quando sta facendo il controllo dei dispositivi, vada molto a rilento? questo mi capita solo con i "nuovi" kernel. (nuovi nel senso che è sempre lo stesso ma ricompilato).

----------

## Luca89

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> spetta... ci sarebbe un'ultima cosetta.
> 
> è normale che
> 
> 1) lilo ci metta un casino di tempo per caricare l'immagine del kernel (lo ha sempre fatto da quanto ho installato questa gentoo)
> ...

 

Dipende un po da come lo hai compilato e che supporti hai incluso.

----------

